# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Me kë personazh publik ngjasoni?!

## BOKE

Ka bere buje kohet e fundit kjo faqe interneti.

Gjej kujt celebrity i ngjan, si do te ndryshosh pamje me kalimin e viteve, etj.

Provojeni http://myheritage.com

----------


## Silk

hoh, kjo ishte cool :buzeqeshje: 

nder me te njohurat: helen hunt dhe jodie foster, atyre ju ngjaja une.

shume argetuese, flm :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FsHaTaRi

Une spo e bej dot kete duhet te behesh gje member aty ? help help ;lol

----------


## shkodrane82

Qenka faqe interesante, po na ban me na hy vedi n'qejf...

Mu me tha se ngjaja me keto bukuroshet me poshte..:

Eva Longoria



Rachel Mcadams



Cheryl Tweedy

----------


## Antipatrea

Kjo e fundit te ngjan me shume shkodra, apo me bejne syte mua????
Mua tre foto te ndryshme kam vene tre here nganje gje tjeter me del...

----------


## Piranha

Edhe mua te ndryshem me dalin....
Emrat jane nga me te cuditshmit...Ngjashmeria eshte jo e plote, max rreth 67% - 70%...
Do doja te shihja nd0nje qe me ngjan mbi 90%  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pasiqe

Po ju pse s'na i thoni emrat apo keni frike?  :ngerdheshje:   Une tani do ta provoj...

----------


## Piranha

> Po ju pse s'na i thoni emrat apo keni frike?   Une tani do ta provoj...



/me Pret te shohi kujt i ngjan *Gio*  :sarkastik:

----------


## Pasiqe

Ja ku jam:

Gio' ka 70% ngjaresi me Alyssa Milano.  Jau hudha te gjitheve me duket.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Julius

Pas berjes se testit per surratin tim nxorra kete konkluzion. Po te marresh syte e Jason Alexander dhe mimiken e Muhamed Ali, i fut nje te lyer me gelqere nja dy tre duar te mira, shton dhe ca pika te kuqe tek tuk neper faqe dhe del Juli!

----------


## Dara

:ngerdheshje: 

Mua me nxori: koke kuqe si Renee Russo, Bjonde si Pamela Anderson edhe Anna Nicole Smith ( eeee nuk dua) , me afer ngjante : Preity Zinta(qe se kam idene kush eshte) vetem se i kam kacurrela edhe jo preshka :S

----------


## StormAngel

Mu me doli se i ngjaj Little Richard, Tom Welling dhe Robert Mitchum.
lol
Interesante kjo.

----------


## sonnyinter

un vura i foto "personale" dhe me tha tre opsione:  Ethan Steel, Jack Sledgehammer dhe Evan Stone.  ej bela duhet me nrru profesion u pa puna

----------


## FsHaTaRi

Bohhh do behem i shumtuar kur te ritem dhe ca lol do ti ngjakam Nicola Cage ,luciano pavarotti, ose steven gerard lol ti ngjaj ketij te fundit te pakten  :perqeshje:

----------


## Gunnar

> Une spo e bej dot kete duhet te behesh gje member aty ? help help ;lol


Po ske nevoje qe ta besh mer lal se dukesh qe i ngjan brad pitit  :pa dhembe:

----------


## HamatieL

Askujt, :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## romeoOOO

Qeke me verte e bukur kjo!  :ngerdheshje: 


Me 74% me thote qe i ngjaj *Prince Harry of Wales* (ktu me ka gjetur edhe gjakun qe kam).



Hajde mere vesh ket pune!  :perqeshje:

----------


## Vinjol

ne aparence te ngjashme  nuk i ngjaj  por ne mentalitet e ne brendesi te qenies

Salvatore Toto  Rina

----------


## ideus

Mu me nxori se ngjaje me Vin Diesel   :i qetë:

----------


## Silk

> Ok silko ti seshte nevoja te postosh nga ajo tema e interesit se e morem vesh....
> 
> O romeo si ishte ky muhabeti i gjakut mor, prej sa brezash e trashegon???


lol......si lexoj edhe une pa e pasur mendjen fare, mu be sikur lexova william. keshtu si kallep antipatrea, vetem si kallep. per parate do mendoj, kur te me propozoje per martese :buzeqeshje: 

pas shume perpjekjesh per te zbuluar identitetin tim te vertete: une si mischa barton 

kur te behet ajo si une lol

----------

